# Sucking your oun member



## stupid (Oct 7, 2009)

How many people on RIU can blow themselves?

I cant. If I had 2 more inches I could get the tip in.


BAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybe then you can fuck yourself to


----------



## howhighru (Oct 7, 2009)

why would you ask such a fucked up question man??you cant get a girl to do it for ya..haha


----------



## sqhschief (Oct 7, 2009)

howhighru said:


> why would you ask such a fucked up question man??you cant get a girl to do it for ya..haha


Wtf... this is weird.


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 8, 2009)

Dear Abby,
The sad thing is, not matter how many gifts I send myself, flowers, furs, cars... I just can't get myself to swallow.

Signed,
Salty Dog


----------



## k-town (Oct 8, 2009)

LMAO! All I can do is laugh at this


----------



## stupid (Oct 8, 2009)

morgentaler said:


> Dear Abby,
> The sad thing is, not matter how many gifts I send myself, flowers, furs, cars... I just can't get myself to swallow.
> 
> Signed,
> Salty Dog


 bahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaa


----------



## smoker toker (Oct 8, 2009)

lmfao... man the day just started... wonder how many people on RIU today is gonna tear this thread to peices 

 Smoker Toker


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 8, 2009)

If I could I'd never leave the house lol


----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah I can!

I dont even have to bend down to reach it.
I just drive down the road sucking myself off to amuse other drivers


----------



## nuera59 (Oct 8, 2009)

''SUCK YOURSELF OFF!!!!! ?''
Nasty


----------



## snail240 (Oct 8, 2009)

Better question would be "Have you ever kissed a chick right after she swallowed your load?" Seems more valid and up to date with the times.


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aw come on, the reason people don't is cos they cant. Those who can probably do. Most not big enough or flexible enough, personally I am both. Heard the age old saying :-

Q: Why does a dog lick its balls


A: Because it can


----------



## klmmicro (Oct 10, 2009)

Uuuuh, I probably could have when I was younger. Just not that flexible anymore. Not thinking that I actually would even if I thought that I could. That is my GF's area of expertise...and I like it that way.

What made you think of it in the first place?


----------



## DEVO (Oct 10, 2009)

suddenly i here two voices in my head upon reading this.
the first says "RUN get out of this post its fucking SICK".............but the other is saying 

"Man, if I could learn that...
If someone told me to go fuck myself, I'd put on a show"

hmmmm maby i should not have smoked that dank .......then again i may need to grow more hehe


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 10, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> Aw come on, the reason people don't is cos they cant. Those who can probably do. Most not big enough or flexible enough, personally I am both. Heard the age old saying :-
> 
> Q: Why does a dog lick its balls
> 
> ...


Thats funny. This thread made me remember a porno at the store I worked at had titled simply,"Because They Can."


----------



## stupid (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't know. It would be cool if I could


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 11, 2009)

Wouldnt it be kinda gay though?


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 11, 2009)

Maybe a little gayer than giving yourself a handjob?


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 11, 2009)

Time to invest in another rubber pussy.


----------



## NOWitall (Oct 11, 2009)

hahahahahahha

what was that line from the move A Christmas Carol.

oh yeah.

"youll shoot your eye out"


----------



## stupid (Oct 11, 2009)

it's only gay if you do it to someone elts


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 11, 2009)

sometimes i find myself doing things alone that kinda seem gay. i usually stop at that point.


----------



## Azgrow (Oct 11, 2009)

> usually stop


but sometime's you finish???az


----------



## snail240 (Oct 11, 2009)

stupid said:


> it's only gay if you do it to someone elts


Negative..........Its gay when cock is in your mouth.....

I can explain away my hand on my cock with "it itched" or somthing along those lines. But if someone walks in and your sucking your own dick you cant really say anything because your cocks in your mouth so asumption is wierd homo.

I mean imagine walking in on one of your friends sucking his own cock. Looking up at you sucking his own shit.

Little wierd and I would think hes a homo that couldnt find any other cock to suck but his own.


----------



## stupid (Oct 11, 2009)

snail240 said:


> Negative..........Its gay when cock is in your mouth.....
> 
> I can explain away my hand on my cock with "it itched" or somthing along those lines. But if someone walks in and your sucking your own dick you cant really say anything because your cocks in your mouth so asumption is wierd homo.
> 
> ...


 If I walked in on my friend blowing himself, I would congragulate him on his flexibility and him no longer needing a bitchy woman to give him a blowjob once a month.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 11, 2009)

stupid said:


> If I walked in on my friend blowing himself, I would congragulate him on his flexibility and him no longer needing a bitchy woman to give him a blowjob once a month.


i'd just get in line.


----------



## snail240 (Oct 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd just get in line.


Fdd comes in with his pants down saying " I wont say if you dont?"


----------



## growingmom (Oct 11, 2009)

just eeewwwww


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 11, 2009)

Uh....where is my rubber pussy comment? Those things are awesome. I thought this was sexuality forum?


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 11, 2009)

I feel nasty for even checking this thread


----------



## Anonononymous (Oct 11, 2009)

I actually ROFL'd just reading the thread title. For the record, I've never tried and don't plan to.


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 11, 2009)

If I walked in on a friend blowing themselves, I'd take a picture with my phone and tell them "Congratulations, you're about to become the latest hero of 4chan."

edit: and no, wouldn't really release it, because "on the internet, nothing really dies."


----------



## DoeEyed (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, if you menfolk could blow yourselves, I suppose you would never again forget to wash away that "nutty" scent before inviting a girl down for seconds.


----------



## luckydog82 (Oct 12, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> Aw come on, the reason people don't is cos they cant. Those who can probably do. Most not big enough or flexible enough, personally I am both. Heard the age old saying :-
> 
> Q: Why does a dog lick its balls
> 
> ...


So would you if you had to eat dogfood all the time ha ha ha


----------



## Radiate (Oct 12, 2009)

Sucking your own dick is just one step shy of 69'ing another dude.

Not my cup'o'tea.

Fuggin hilarious thread though.....


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 12, 2009)

luckydog82 said:


> So would you if you had to eat dogfood all the time ha ha ha


Not much different from my wifes cooking.


----------



## snail240 (Oct 12, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> Not much different from my wifes cooking.


Yeah milk bones really are not that bad you should eat one when you have a chance it will amaze you at how much they taste like the crust on pop tarts.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 12, 2009)

oooo, I bet you they would taste good with cream cheese and strawberries. And some Iced chai tea.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

lol wtf is going on here?


----------



## luckydog82 (Oct 12, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> Not much different from my wifes cooking.


Just curious do u lick your balls lol


----------



## hayzeheven (Oct 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> sometimes i find myself doing things alone that kinda seem gay. i usually stop at that point.


 
...lmfao....


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 12, 2009)

luckydog82 said:


> Just curious do u lick your balls lol


I'm not flexible enough. 

Hold on........


Let me try again ............


Nope, cant reach ...........


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 12, 2009)

I bet if you go to hollywood or beverly hills you could find a doctor that would remove your floating ribs. Maby that could help.


----------



## snail240 (Oct 12, 2009)

The more I smoke and think about this. What if you had no arms or legs? Then you mouth would be your hand in most cases so I think it would be ok. If I seen a no armed no legged guy doing it I would prolly buy him a hooker.


----------



## stupid (Oct 12, 2009)

I feel like it's my stomach that gets in the way. Maybe if I dident eat for a few days i could get the head in. 
I'll let you know


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 12, 2009)

Keep us updated on that, LOL!


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 12, 2009)

Just wondering how many have tried to see if they can after reading this thread, come on now be honest.


----------



## 420 Cajun (Oct 12, 2009)

Hell mother fuckin yea!!!!!!!


----------



## lopezri (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't do that anymore. I used to be able to when I was younger but I've lost my flexibility. Never got it all the way in my mouth though, just the tip.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 12, 2009)

I was acctually going to say I tried it in my last post, but I did try to see how close my head could get to my crotch. 

I once had a dream that I was in the company of a beautiful goddess sitting in a golden throne and she had metallic golden hair sticking out in all directions. Anyway, I felt extremely sexually attracted to her and noticing that she had an erect penis, I toatally gave this goddess head and when she climaxed, it was acctually me having a wet dream. Only one Ive ever had in my life. Im not gay or anything or attracted to male anatomy. Just sharing a strange dream. My only gay experience. If you consider it that.


----------



## luckydog82 (Oct 12, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> I'm not flexible enough.
> 
> Hold on........
> 
> ...


Ha ha lol well teach that wife to bake you some blueberry pie 

From roadtrip:

dog:tell that bitch to make me some blueberry pie


----------



## luckydog82 (Oct 12, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> I was acctually going to say I tried it in my last post, but I did try to see how close my head could get to my crotch.
> 
> I once had a dream that I was in the company of a beautiful goddess sitting in a golden throne and she had metallic golden hair sticking out in all directions. Anyway, I felt extremely sexually attracted to her and noticing that she had an erect penis, I toatally gave this goddess head and when she climaxed, it was acctually me having a wet dream. Only one Ive ever had in my life. Im not gay or anything or attracted to male anatomy. Just sharing a strange dream. My only gay experience. If you consider it that.


Sometimes its good to share ,this is not 1 of them times wtf
you like giving head to trannies it gets you off lol


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 12, 2009)

Its the subconcious. Strange things happen in dreams.


----------



## lopezri (Oct 12, 2009)

stupid said:


> I feel like it's my stomach that gets in the way. Maybe if I dident eat for a few days i could get the head in.
> I'll let you know


LOL! Post som some pics!!!


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 12, 2009)

Its not a problem with stretching for this guy.


----------



## lopezri (Oct 12, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> Its not a problem with stretching for this guy.


Ha/ha. The one on his left nipple looks the most real. I wonder what black-n-decker pecker wrecker got a hold of the other ones. They look all sore and red tipped.


----------



## snail240 (Oct 13, 2009)

lopezri said:


> I can't do that anymore. I used to be able to when I was younger but I've lost my flexibility. Never got it all the way in my mouth though, just the tip.


What did your own load taste like?

And did you swallow?


----------



## lopezri (Oct 13, 2009)

snail240 said:


> What did your own load taste like?
> 
> And did you swallow?


It just kind of taste salty maybe a bit of a chlorine taste I guess. And yes, about swallowing, it's in your mouth already and it's part of your own fluids, it's not like you can get something from it.


----------



## snail240 (Oct 13, 2009)

lopezri said:


> It just kind of taste salty maybe a bit of a chlorine taste I guess. And yes, about swallowing, it's in your mouth already and it's part of your own fluids, it's not like you can get something from it.


Well now thats gay.....You still sucked cock and swallowed...

sucking cock intrested you so you sucked your own and swallowed your own load. Sorry but yeah your gay you just dont know it if you thought about sucking a cock then shove one in your mouth how does that not make you gay?

I mean maybe we have defferent beleife in what a homo is but to me if your a guy sucking A dick (as in any dick. Fake , real or your own) makes you a little fruity.

I mean its not like we are gonna see some straight guy sucking on a dildo and say hes not gay because its not real. He is practicing for a reason.


----------



## lopezri (Oct 13, 2009)

snail240 said:


> Well now thats gay.....You still sucked cock and swallowed...
> 
> sucking cock intrested you so you sucked your own and swallowed your own load. Sorry but yeah your gay you just dont know it if you thought about sucking a cock then shove one in your mouth how does that not make you gay?
> 
> ...


I never said I wasn't gay. I absolutely am and I did know it then. I had just never sucked one so I wanted to see what it was like. I suck dick all the time now, just not my own. Ha/ha!


----------



## 88malice (Oct 13, 2009)

Nope, can't say i'v sucked my own. I'm all for a girl doin' it for me though.


----------



## stupid (Oct 13, 2009)

What if you could bend your penis around to fuck your self in the ass? Would that make you gay?


----------



## lopezri (Oct 13, 2009)

stupid said:


> What if you could bend your penis around to fuck your self in the ass? Would that make you gay?


Well. . . I guess I'm not completely gay then because I don't usually have anal sex. Tried it a couple times but THAT hurts!


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 13, 2009)

So if putting a cock in your mouth makes you gay, then the same can be said for putting a cock in you hand, oh my God i better tell my wife I'm gay as I masterbate with a cock in my hand (My own cock though)


----------



## lopezri (Oct 13, 2009)

Who cares . . . if you like it and it feels good and nobody is getting hurt by it, then do it. We're supposed to have sexual pleasure. Cows rub their penises in the dirt to get off so I don't see the big deal in rubbing one out or getting one sucked out or sucking one, and if you're up to taking one in your hole, then go for it. Just don't spread things.


----------



## milowerx96 (Oct 13, 2009)

I hate your avitar!!! WTF Spider mites! damn!


stupid said:


> How many people on RIU can blow themselves?
> 
> I cant. If I had 2 more inches I could get the tip in.
> 
> ...


----------



## lemonjellow (Oct 13, 2009)

snail240 said:


> Well now thats gay.....You still sucked cock and swallowed...
> 
> sucking cock intrested you so you sucked your own and swallowed your own load. Sorry but yeah your gay you just dont know it if you thought about sucking a cock then shove one in your mouth how does that not make you gay?
> 
> ...


 yes sir , if you suck a dick yours , mine his or no ones . you ARE gay . and swallowing your own load just makes great for other gays.


----------



## stupid (Oct 13, 2009)

milowerx96 said:


> I hate your avitar!!! WTF Spider mites! damn!


 I'm trying to scare people. We are getting cloce to holloween


----------



## lopezri (Oct 13, 2009)

Ya'll are funny! I'm glad we've been able to keep this thread going as long as we have! And really no haters either. I'm sure they'll come along though!


----------



## timsatx1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Man this is twisted. Why not just mastubate.


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 13, 2009)

haha!
i dont gotta even bend down i just unzip and it pokes me in the chin so i slop all over it

lmao
how fucked up can u be to try and suck ur own dick?
i was hoping shit like this was over since i havent seen it recently
but of course someone has to slip right?


----------



## snail240 (Oct 14, 2009)

lopezri said:


> Ya'll are funny! I'm glad we've been able to keep this thread going as long as we have! And really no haters either. I'm sure they'll come along though!


Haters get FDD ban hammer hes been dubbed G smack. 

I think he signed the contract back in 08 so hes certified.


----------



## stoner1984 (Oct 14, 2009)

Am i missing something here? why would you want to do this? the only benifit i can see to this is not having to wipe the jizz up after.... funny tho


----------



## luckydog82 (Oct 14, 2009)

stoner1984 said:


> Am i missing something here? why would you want to do this? the only benifit i can see to this is not having to wipe the jizz up after.... funny tho


HA HA


----------



## four20mike (Oct 14, 2009)

hahahahah, what the fuck man?


----------



## D.J.D.W (Oct 14, 2009)

haha this is to much. i cant beleave i read this all .. haha i dont know what to say .. other then the thread starter's name is stupid.. after i noticed that i wonderd why i opend the thread.. but it was worth a laugh 

(ps) this is going into the stonable quotables


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 14, 2009)

Doesnt the band Tool have an alblum with a hologram of a dude giving himself head?


----------



## snail240 (Oct 15, 2009)

stoner1984 said:


> Am i missing something here? why would you want to do this? the only benifit i can see to this is not having to wipe the jizz up after.... funny tho


I run to the trash can only rookies jiz on them selves.

You need pull out practice son or you will have lots-O-childs.


----------



## stupid (Oct 16, 2009)

snail240 said:


> I run to the trash can only rookies jiz on them selves.
> 
> You need pull out practice son or you will have lots-O-childs.


 I came on my own face one time. I usualy try to do it on my stomach and then just wipe it off after.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 16, 2009)

why would someone wanna blow them selfs ur fuck up dude


----------



## grow space (Oct 16, 2009)

This thread is WILD...


----------



## lopezri (Oct 16, 2009)

Sucking your own dick rocks! I'd hate to even leave the house if I could still do it. Or I'd go to the park and do it! Jizzing on your own face is cool too. I thought you were going to keep us posted with pics Stupid?


----------



## stupid (Oct 17, 2009)

lopezri said:


> Sucking your own dick rocks! I'd hate to even leave the house if I could still do it. Or I'd go to the park and do it! Jizzing on your own face is cool too. I thought you were going to keep us posted with pics Stupid?


 Pics of my face? Come on man


----------



## Taurag (Oct 19, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> Aw come on, the reason people don't is cos they cant. Those who can probably do. Most not big enough or flexible enough, personally I am both. Heard the age old saying :-
> 
> Q: Why does a dog lick its balls
> 
> ...



I saw a dog do that once. When I tried it myself the damn dog bit me.


----------



## lopezri (Oct 20, 2009)

Taurag said:


> I saw a dog do that once. When I tried it myself the damn dog bit me.


Ha ha ha. Maybe the dog wanted to do it for you?


----------



## stupid (Oct 20, 2009)

Taurag said:


> I saw a dog do that once. When I tried it myself the damn dog bit me.


 hahahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## trulojik (Oct 20, 2009)

how the fuck would some1 even know they could do that?
unless they woke up 1 morning nd wer like 'i wonder if i can suck my own cock!!'

u r a fukd up kinda guy and the funniest thing is u cant even do it!!!
so in essence u r dreaming about sucking ur own dick!!!.... talk about no imagination!!!!!!!!


----------



## stupid (Oct 20, 2009)

trulojik said:


> how the fuck would some1 even know they could do that?
> unless they woke up 1 morning nd wer like 'i wonder if i can suck my own cock!!'
> 
> u r a fukd up kinda guy and the funniest thing is u cant even do it!!!
> so in essence u r dreaming about sucking ur own dick!!!.... talk about no imagination!!!!!!!!


 Whatever. 

New question

If someone made a clone of you, would you both gerking each other off be gay?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2009)

trulojik said:


> how the fuck would some1 even know they could do that?
> unless they woke up 1 morning nd wer like 'i wonder if i can suck my own cock!!'
> 
> u r a fukd up kinda guy and the funniest thing is u cant even do it!!!
> so in essence u r dreaming about sucking ur own dick!!!.... talk about no imagination!!!!!!!!



how do you know you can't suck your own dick?


----------



## stupid (Oct 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> how do you know you can't suck your own dick?


 Right...................


you see if you can bend down and get it in your mouth. Like you have probaly done at least twice.


----------



## snail240 (Oct 21, 2009)

stupid said:


> Whatever.
> 
> New question
> 
> If someone made a clone of you, would you both gerking each other off be gay?


You would be a homo that likes to jack off his twin brother.

So yes you would be gay but even a more nasty gay because your related to the other homo your jerkin off.

Glad to know if you had a twin you would be sitting arround all day jerking each other off.


----------



## Double0verhead (Oct 21, 2009)

ron jeremy could do it


----------



## stupid (Oct 21, 2009)

snail240 said:


> You would be a homo that likes to jack off his twin brother.
> 
> So yes you would be gay but even a more nasty gay because your related to the other homo your jerkin off.
> 
> Glad to know if you had a twin you would be sitting arround all day jerking each other off.


 Not a brother, a clone of myself. I would just be gerking off right?


----------



## snail240 (Oct 22, 2009)

stupid said:


> Not a brother, a clone of myself. I would just be gerking off right?


Alot of twins are geneticly the same in every way. So yes it would be the same as jerking off your twin brother.

I mean if you could clone your self and make your clone a woman would you fuck it?


----------



## brothafromanothaplanet (Oct 22, 2009)

Double0verhead said:


> ron jeremy could do it


i was wondering if i was the only one who saw that ol skool porno where ron jeremy was slobbing his own knob!


----------



## nikk (Oct 22, 2009)

first of all,even if you were big enuff to do it,it wouldnt be nowhere near as good as how another person would do it,first because as men we got these things called ribs that get in the way and second because i like to put almost my whole dick in a females mouth(i said almost because im packin meat like a freezer and i think i might be too big) not just the head.....then again i would never suck my own dick...ever


----------



## ADTR (Oct 22, 2009)

brothafromanothaplanet said:


> i was wondering if i was the only one who saw that ol skool porno where ron jeremy was slobbing his own knob!


wtf!! this thread is crazy...


----------



## nikk (Oct 22, 2009)

besides im all about my ladies,shit i got 4 baby mommas and they all beautiful,except one she's just real pretty....i guess its one of the perks of being extra fly all the time



nikkz


----------



## snail240 (Oct 22, 2009)

nikk said:


> first of all,even if you were big enuff to do it,it wouldnt be nowhere near as good as how another person would do it,first because as men we got these things called ribs that get in the way and second because i like to put almost my whole dick in a females mouth(i said almost because im packin meat like a freezer and i think i might be too big) not just the head.....then again i would never suck my own dick...ever


I havent met a chick that could take my whole cock down. Acctually ive prolly MET a few never been able to get a chick to. A few have tryed but none have succeeded its like pulling the sword from the rock. 

Could make you a princess any ladys wanna try?


----------



## lopezri (Oct 22, 2009)

All you guys saying it can't be done or it's gay or you have a big one, etc. probably all wish you could suck your own. And it rules! I'd always take cock over pussy!


----------



## Mauihund (Oct 22, 2009)

This thread is funny as hell!


----------



## stupid (Oct 22, 2009)

lopezri said:


> All you guys saying it can't be done or it's gay or you have a big one, etc. probably all wish you could suck your own. And it rules! I'd always take cock over pussy!


 I don't know about all that, but I still wish I could. Starving myself did not work, by the way


----------



## Vinvin (Oct 23, 2009)

A guy who could go down on himself probably has great self pleasuring sessions.


----------



## podunk421 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah thats a great way to start the day...

Johnny come down and get breakfast...
Johnny...
Johnny? (Opens Door)

Johnny stares up, hunched over, legs behind his head, cock and balls flopping off his chin...

MOM!!!
KNOCK FIRST GODDAMMIT I WAS BRUSHING MY TEETH AND YOU MADE ME SWALLOW THE WHITENING GEL!!!!

And here I was thinking the only funny thing on this site was the stupid questions, I missed the most hysterical part of this forum


----------



## lopezri (Oct 24, 2009)

That's a good story!


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 24, 2009)

nikk said:


> besides im all about my ladies,shit i got 4 baby mommas and they all beautiful,except one she's just real pretty....i guess its one of the perks of being extra fly all the time


How many times have you been on Maury?
"You ARE the father!"


----------



## stupid (Oct 24, 2009)

snail240 said:


> Alot of twins are geneticly the same in every way. So yes it would be the same as jerking off your twin brother.
> 
> I mean if you could clone your self and make your clone a woman would you fuck it?


Ya mean a female version of myself? Ya Id fuck it


----------



## Mauihund (Oct 24, 2009)

snail240 said:


> You would be a homo that likes to jack off his twin brother.
> 
> So yes you would be gay but even a more nasty gay because your related to the other homo your jerkin off.
> 
> Glad to know if you had a twin you would be sitting arround all day jerking each other off.



Brah, you're cracking me up!


----------



## alexonfire (Oct 25, 2009)

why would you want to try that


----------



## lopezri (Oct 25, 2009)

alexonfire said:


> why would you want to try that


'Cause it's FUN!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2014)

bump


----------



## beardo (Oct 14, 2014)

stupid said:


> How many people on RIU can blow themselves?
> 
> I cant. If I had 2 more inches I could get the tip in.
> 
> ...


You have to do a head stand like position and then bring your knees down towards your shoulders kind of like your doing a crunch using the weight of your legs to bend your neck and back and you can do it, just keep practicing and you'll get it.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 17, 2014)

sounds like a lot of work...


beardo said:


> You have to do a head stand like position and then bring your knees down towards your shoulders kind of like your doing a crunch using the weight of your legs to bend your neck and back and you can do it, just keep practicing and you'll get it.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Farfenugen (Jan 22, 2015)

The question is: what do you say to the chiropractor about how you fucked up your back and why you're walking in such a strange manner?


----------



## panhead (Jan 22, 2015)

Farfenugen said:


> The question is: what do you say to the chiropractor about how you fucked up your back and why you're walking in such a strange manner?


If i was the chiropractor i'd be wondering why you had dick on your breath .


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 22, 2015)

Hilarious SNL skit about this - http://videosift.com/video/SNL-Will-Ferrel-Autofellates-in-Yoga-Class


----------



## Zenogears (Jan 22, 2015)

I would definitely eat my pussy if i could.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 22, 2015)

Was it true about Marilyn Manson? Did he really have a rib surgically removed so he could blow himself?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 22, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> Was it true about Marilyn Manson? Did he really have a rib surgically removed so he could blow himself?



Weird. I can do it with all my ribs just fine!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 22, 2015)

Really? Fascinating! I'd sorta like to be a fly on that wall.


a senile fungus said:


> Weird. I can do it with all my ribs just fine!


----------



## Skylor (Feb 1, 2015)

Zenogears said:


> I would definitely eat my pussy if i could.


last pussy smelled like pee so I back off, lol..I need a condom for my other head


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2015)

stupid said:


> How many people on RIU can blow themselves?
> 
> I cant. If I had 2 more inches I could get the tip in.
> 
> ...


----------

